# Boas Festas :)



## MSantos (23 Dez 2011 às 15:32)

Desejo a todos um feliz Natal e umas boas entradas em 2012... Felicidades

Desejo Bons Nevões e grandes trovadas para todos em 2012


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 16:16)

MSantos disse:


> Desejo a todos um feliz Natal e umas boas entradas em 2012... Felicidades
> 
> Desejo Bons Nevões e grandes trovadas para todos em 2012



Faço Minhas as palavras de MSantos


----------



## CptRena (23 Dez 2011 às 21:36)

Boas Festas para todos os meteoloucos da casa


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2011 às 21:51)

A vida está difícil, mas mesmo assim, não custa nada desejar um óptimo Natal a todos os meteoloucos como eu, família e amigos! Há coisas que ainda são de borla, e uma delas é esse sentimento que nos une portugueses, foristas, meteoloucos. Não há iva, porticos, bom tempo ou mau tempo fora de época, que se oponha a que desejemos um Feliz e Santo Natal a todos! Ainda bem que assim é e que para o ano haja muitas nevadas, trovoadas, geadas, cincelos, nevoeiros, neblinas, brumas, trovoadas, chuva forte, fraca, moderada, molha-parvos, granizo, pedrisco, sundogs, sunpilars, arco-íris,sei lá que mais.. 

Afinal Portugal tem mais fenómenos meteorológicos que muitos outros locais, já viram?  

Um Grande Abraço a toda a família


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2011 às 02:12)

*Votos de Feliz Natal e um bom Ano Novo, cheio de saúde e paz, para todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT.*

Gerofil


----------



## Knyght (24 Dez 2011 às 02:39)

Um Feliz Natal a todos os utilizadores do Meteopt, que isto anime na dose certa em breve é os desejos da Madeira.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2011 às 13:15)

Apesar de mais ausente por vicissitudes da vida quotidiana, sempre que posso aqui passo e sigo-vos com toda atenção possível! 

Como tal e fazendo minhas as palavras do nosso colega Paulo H, desejo a toda esta extensa comunidade e respectivas famílias *Um Bom Natal* cheio de tudo, mas em especial de saúde e *Um Próspero Ano Novo 2012* com muita esperança, que é coisa que tantas vezes nos falta! 
Este ano até a Natureza nos parece “castigar” tendo este Outono/Inverno estado a ser o que todos temos podido assistir (possivelmente andamos mal habituados nos últimos 3 anos ).

Um abraço!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2011 às 15:22)

*Boas festas e próspero ano novo a todos*, tudo de melhor, que o ano de 2012 nos traga muitos eventos e talvez o elemento branco!


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Pessoal, desejo-vos um Feliz Natal e que tenham uma Boa Entrada para o Próximo Ano 2012. Esse ano que traga tudo de bom para todos e que traga bons fenómenos meteorológicos cá para a gente.

Um abraço para todos!


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Dez 2011 às 15:35)

Votos de um Feliz Natal e Bom Ano Novo 2012 para todos os membros e visitantes do Meteopt.


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2011 às 16:52)

Um Feliz Natal para todos os membros deste fórum assim como para as respectivas famílias e amigos ,  bem como para todos os visitantes


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2011 às 17:25)

Boas festas a todos!


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Dez 2011 às 17:28)

Boas Festas para todos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaZhIwYP1-Y"]Jon Bon Jovi - Blue Christmas      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

Boas Festas a todos e frio para já


----------



## PauloSR (24 Dez 2011 às 17:59)

*Feliz Natal* a toda esta vasta comunidade e um *excelente ano de 2012*...

Um forte abraço


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2011 às 18:19)

Um Muito Feliz Natal para esta grande família de Meteoloucos e afins!
Que esta época de austeridade seja apenas material, que todos tenham muita riqueza pessoal e familiar, cheia de sentimentos de amizade e amor, que é a que mais conta! Essa a austeridade ainda não pode tocar!!

Feliz Natal pessoal!


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2011 às 19:16)

Bom natal a todos e um grande ano 2012!


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2011 às 12:22)

Desejo a todos os membros e seus familiares , assim como a todos os que visitam este forum um Feliz :





E que lá mais para diante uns dias assim


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2011 às 12:33)

Bom Ano para todos


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2011 às 15:07)

Bom Ano de 2012 para Todos com muita saúde


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2011 às 17:08)

*Que o 2012 vos proporcione emoções sem fim*

E meteorológicamente que seja do agrado de todos

*
Feliz Ano Novo!
*


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

Bom ano para todos vós


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

Desejo um Bom Ano de 2012 a todos os membros e visitantes deste espaço

E já agora que 2012 seja um bom ano de chuva, neve e trovoadas


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2011 às 18:24)

Boas festas e bom 2012 cheio de saúde, paz e sorte para todos os membros e visitantes e seus familiares deste fórum


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2011 às 19:03)

Um feliz ano de 2012 para todos!


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2011 às 19:41)

Pessoal Boas Entradas! E que 2012 seja bem melhor que 2011.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2011 às 20:24)

Desejo a todos um excelente 2012 cheio de saúde, porque é a coisa melhor que podemos ter é a saúde porque sem ela nada somos. 

Feliz 2012 e que todos os nossos desejos se concretizem. 

Abraços da terra dos marafados.


----------



## PauloSR (31 Dez 2011 às 20:43)

Votos de um excelente 2012! Que este novo ano vos traga tudo de bom!

Um grande abraço a todos!


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2011 às 20:57)

Por questões pessoais e também quotidianas, infelizmente a minha disponibilidade tem sido curta para poder postar no fórum, ainda que acompanho praticamente todos os dias.

A todos desejo um grande ano 2012 e boas entradas!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2011 às 21:01)

Um bom ano para todos 

Que seja uma passagem de ano bem ao estilo de 1940 para 1941 (em termos meteorológicos), depois em Fevereiro falamos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2011 às 21:22)

Bom ano a todos .


----------



## ogalo (31 Dez 2011 às 21:41)

Um bom ano para todos .....


----------



## CptRena (31 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

Um Bom Ano Novo para todos. Que nos traga saúde e felicidade e muitos eventos para acompanhar.


----------

